# URGENT! VET CARE! colima



## achilipepper2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

my dog is very ill with HGE Hemorrhagic gastro-enteritis( it is often fatal)
I brought him to a vet late last night in Comala, 
gave him an injection of antibiotics but from what ive learned online, he will need more care, but the vet isnt answering his phone.
if i want to hospitalize him or get IV drip done, does anyone know which vet is the best in colima? clinic? or makes house calls? or urgent care?
any expat vets in this area? advice? experiences negative/positive?
thank you so much!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

PATA Manzanillo, Animal Welfare in Mexico, Homepage

Try Pata Manzanillo for info at least


----------



## achilipepper2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

To follow my prior thread, 
I ended up going to "SOS Animal clinica" in comala, with a vet named roberto carrizales even though I called at 9pm, the vet opened the office examined my dog.
My dog was progressively sicker the following day, and ended up being hospitalized for 4 days he had adult parvo, and was on the verge of death.I did a lot of online reading and found that his chance of survival was less than 50%. I really doubted he was going to make it, he was in bad shape. the vet gave him constant IVs throughout the nights,meds ect. and took great care of him. he made a full recovery.
Roberto saved his life! 
He was so reasonable with his pricing, I was so thankful I doubled his fee.
Also he stocks royal canine, which was great to know they have here in mexico.
long story short, I wanted to follow up and let other expat pet owners know of my experience.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Good news - great to hear you were able to save your dog, thanks to a good and attentive vet.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Great news, I'm so glad your dog came through it! It's such a relief to find a good vet.


----------

